# Lights: Underwater CFL v2.0



## The Skiffer (Nov 13, 2010)

I originally come up with the idea last year and built a less satisfying version before putting this together. After slight de-bugging and $150 they work as I intended. I'm supplying the power with an 120vAC inverter using 2 deep cycle 125amp/hr batteries. This setup gets me light all night, with trolling and cranking. The CFLs are 23watt x6bulbs so draw is about 13amp(12v DC) on batteries and approx 7000 lumens of forward focused underwater light without reflection and glare. The rigging allows quick slide up for running between spots, topwater or underwater, and wide or narrow focus beams depending on water clarity. In clearer water i'm spotting flounder 15ft off the boat.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Flouresants? Looks good


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

thats cool, i love cfls


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd like to see closer / more detailed pix's of each part.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice setup.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Skiffer - nice setup, looks very doable. Looks like those *Compact Fluorescent Light Bulbs* you're using run about $10 bucks...which is a HECK of a lot cheaper than $250 HPS lights (x3-4)...plus all the wiring, deck space and genny. A lot of "Sunk" cost with those HPS lights, but folks rave about having no glare with them and they are stationary (no "periscope up and down" when running on the water). Overall a great cost savings, in comparison to some rigs, and if there is great lighting then Kudos to ya! Wonder how a rig like this stacks up (lumens and vis) to an HPS setup - have you had the opportunity to make this comparison?
Looks like some of your seals are with hose and clamp...and leaks yet?

Nice, clean, setup; thanks for posting!

Roll Tide!
jp


----------



## FLDiver (Sep 29, 2011)

You can now do research about skin cancer on Flounder! lmao Nice rig.


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

awesome rig!


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd love to see it in action, curious how far it lights up


----------

